# PRAYERS FOR MY BROTHER PLEASE!



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sorry I have to ask for more prayers for my family, but my SIL just phoned me and asked me to come to the hospital as my younger brother is in critical condition and they told her to notify all the family. He is in congestive heart failure now and has cancer as well. He has been doing so good and then everything in his body is just shutting down. They said only a miracle would be the only thing to help him now. So I know that miracles happen here all the time and please say some prayers for him and his family. It seems when it rains it pours. I am so upset but know he needs prayers now and hope they will start happening before I get to the hospital. He has always been there for me and this is so hard to even think about not having him to lean on.
I am leaving now to go see him and try to help my SIL and will post you when I know something.
Thanks for your prayers,
Lucy

Update: This morning he is not doing very well, they were going to move him to Hospice but he is to weak to do that now. His kidneys were only at 30% last night and during the night he has dropped to 20% and blood pressure still dropping which is a bad sign. thank you all for all the prayers, if they don't bring him through this round of illness. then they will surely bring him closer to God.
I sat with him last night and we said prayers together, he couldn't talk much but squeezed my hand when I asked him if he wanted me to pray for him and ask God's forgiveness for him. It is so very hard to stay strong but with your prayers I know I can help him and my SIL (Linda) she stays with him night and day and won't leave his side. I will keep you posted and please continue to pray. Thank you all so very much, as I consider you all family and can't break down in front of them. I have to stay strong for them. If they only knew how I was feeling inside.
Hugs to everyone and thank you for your support and prayers,
Lucy

Second Update: Well the news is that he is still holding on and they have finally moved him to a hospice house and keeping him pain free now with morphine.
Today was so hard for me today as I was remembering having to send my own husband to hospice and knowing it would be his last ride and going to the last place he would go to before he died. I finally lost it myself at home alone thinking this was my brothers last ride and home as well. But I did make it and was able to tell my SIL it was a good place for him and he would be treated like royalty there.

I am so glad he is not in any pain now, we are the ones that have the pain in our hearts. I am thankful that my other two brothers was able to go and see him to say goodbye for a last time and ease their pain as well. I am only hoping now that he can hang on long enough for his daughter and son to get here in time. They both live in Virginia Beach and will be here tomorrow. God has let him say and see everyone so far, but the dr's say it could be any time now. He is definately on God's time frame now and then we won't meet again till later at our forever homes.

It is with a very heavy heart to have to admit he wll be gone soon, but never, never forgotten. He is so young he is only 55 and has been through so much in hs life but he says he is ready to go and even says he can't wait to see our mom and dad and his youngest son again. His son died 4 years ago at the age of 22 from a brain tumor that he didn't even know he had untl the day before he died. He thought he just had a bad headache. I don't think my brother ever got over it and now he said last nght again that he can go be with him again. I have to believe that this will be true for him and all of us that we will all meet again.
Thanks for listening,
Lucy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry. Prayers, good thoughts and love //
Please update and let us know what is happening :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lot's of :grouphug: 's.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, I'm so sorry. Saying many prayers for your brother. Take care.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry to hear about your brother! I'm praying for your family!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. Thoughts and Prayers coming your way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Lucy, I'm so very sorry...... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Prayers for your brother...I'm sorry. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Praying for your brother and your family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lucy, I am so sorry to hear this news. Yes, prayers will be said for him. You have been though so much, please take care of yourself and keep us informed!!! rayer: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for your brother rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lucy, your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry to read about your brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lucy, I'm sorry to hear the news about your brother. Sending thoughts and prayers for him. :grouphug: rayer: I know how much a brother means. Both my parents are gone and even though my brother's far away, he's so special to me that I can't imagine not having him. Keep us posted and we're truly hoping for a miracle.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucy I am so sorry :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for you brother.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, Lucy, prayers do work and a miracle can happen. I will call my prayer circle leader and get them going on this as well. God bless you this strength and understanding. :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Lucy, I am so sorry! Please know that I am sending my thoughts and prayers to your dear brother rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Lucy, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will keep your brother in my prayers :heart:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Lucy. I feel horrible for you. My prayers to your whole Family.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lucy, I am so sorry. Praying for you and your family rayer: rayer:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucy,
I am very, very sorry.
I will pray for your brother and you.
rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for your brother and your entire family.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Please see update post #1


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lucy, I just read your update......I am so sorry you are going through this. Please know I am saying prayers and thinking of you at this time. I know it is hard when your own flesh and blood is not doing well. God bless and keep us informed.........Sending love to you!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It's a difficult time for you, but your faith will get your through this. How precious that you have knowledge that he may have a limited time and that you prayed with him. Knowing that your loved ones are right with God does make the grieving a little easier, not that it is easy, but I think you know what I mean. Your brother and sil are lucky to have you with them. I know you are a true comfort to them. Take care of yourself too. May God bring comfort and peace to your family. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i am so sorry to hear this bad news :grouphug: My prayers are with your whole family. rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers coming your way ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Prayers & hugs for your brother,you & the family. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lucy, thank you for taking the time to update us. My prayer circle is praying for strength for your whole family, peacefulness for your BIL and knowledge for those taking care of him in the hospital.

God bless you with all you need currently.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for you brother and for you and the family as well!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers rayer: rayer: to you and your dear brother.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucy I will certainly pray for your brother and his family and that esp. includes YOU. Stay strong and get rest. You are under great stress. My heart and prayers are with all of you.
Michelle


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucy, my dear, dear friend. You have been through so much these last few years and have been so strong. I know how hard this must be for you.

My mother always told me that God never gave us more than we could handle, but sometimes I have to wonder if that's true.

My heart is heavy for you. I'm praying for a miracle and am also praying that God send peace to you and to your family.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers up for you and your family... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

May God Bless you and put his healing hand on your brother.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just saw the update and will continue to pray for comfort and peace.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family and saying prayers too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so sorry. 
I'll keep your brother, you and your family in my prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucy - I've been thinking of you. Any news today? :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for your brother and his family rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pray for comfort....for you and your family during this hard hard time :grouphug: 

Stay stong.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

In god all things are possible!!!! Prayers to you and your family


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucy, as you and your family go through this very difficult time, I will keep you in my prayers. Jan


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayers and support it means so much at this time.
Please see second update on post #1


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much, my sweet friend, for taking the time to update us. My heart is heavy for you and your family.

Continued prayers for you and for your brother and the family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so sad to read about your brother and also the loss of your nephew, it's just heartbreaking. Many thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your brother. Just know that you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Words cannot express enough how sorry I am.
Continued prayers and an abundance of strength.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lucy - I'm so, so sorry you and your family are going through this. My heart aches for you and the only good thing is that your brother is not in pain.
I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you peace and comfort at this awful time. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lucy, I am so very sorry. Please know my prayers are with you, your brother and your family. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

May God's strength and comfort be with you all. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry. You are such a good sister and sil to stay so strong for them.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry Lucy. May God grant your family strength as needed and peace in your heart. You and your brother and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lucy :grouphug: I have been praying for your family and will continue to do so. Thank you for the updates. Your brother sounds like one very brave man.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucy, I said a prayer for you and your brother as well. Will watch for updates.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking about your brother, you and your family. 
I know what a difficult time this is and I'm so sorry. 
:grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you Lucy and your family~!!! Continued prayers for you and your brother........... :heart: rayer: :heart:


----------

